# Komme nicht ins geschützte WLan



## _Bjoern_ (8. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Ich habe daheim einen WLan-(DSL)-Router. Mit meinem Rechner komme ich ganz einfach über WLan ins Internet. Jetzt habe ich mir ein Notebook zugelegt. Mein Notebook erkennt das WLan-Netz, lässt mich aber nicht rein, da dieser für mich (Notebook) gesperrt  / geschützt ist. Wo bekomme ich die Informationen her? Kann ich im Rechner (Desktop) nachschauen, welche Einstellungen ich treffen muss? Oder wie kann ich mein Notebook auch zugänglich machen?

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir hierbei helfen.


----------



## michaelwengert (8. August 2005)

Hast du damals den Zugang für den anderen Rechner am Router selber eingerichtet?
 Was für ein Router ist es? 

 An was es zB liegen könnte:
 - MAC-Filterung
 - Verschlüßelung


----------



## _Bjoern_ (8. August 2005)

Den Zugang habe ich damals leider nicht konfiguriert. So weit ich es beurteilen kann liegt es an der Verschlüsselung.


----------



## michaelwengert (8. August 2005)

Wenn du den Schlüßel nicht weist ist es wohl am einfachsten, diesen im Router zu ändern....
 Du must den schlüssel dann auch an deinem PC abändern.

 Welches Windos hast du?
 Bei XP kommst du über "Start-Programme-Zubehör-Kommunikation"
 in die "Drahtlosnetzwerkinstalation".
 Da kannst du den schlüßel den eingeben.

 Was ich hier grad sehe, was  du probieren kannst:
 Wenn du wie oben gesagt das startest, da kannst du dann irgendwo auf
 "USB-Flashlaufwerk verwenden". Damit sicherst du am PC die Einstellungen und kannst sie theoretisch später am Laptop benutzen..


----------



## _Bjoern_ (8. August 2005)

Ja, habe WIN XP Pro ...

ich bin jetzt daheim, und habe das mal probiert. Das über USB zu versuchen geht nicht, da der WLAN-Point kein USB-Steckplatz hat. Ich habe hier n Splitter von der Telekom, und an dem hängt der T-Com Sinus 154 DSL Basic SE.

Wie kann ich den Router (ist das ein Router?) konfigurieren? Oder ihm den Key mitteilen?

Ich danke Dir, dass Du Dir bisher die Zeit dafür genommen hast.


Greetz


Björn


----------



## michaelwengert (9. August 2005)

der Router hat normalerweise eine IP.
  mit dieser kannst du dich über den Browser einloggen
  zb //192.168.1.1
  Die IP des Routers bekommst du zb raus, wenn du an dem PC in die Kommandozeile gehst
  und dort  "ipconfig -all" eingibst.
  Da steht dann die IP. (unter Standardgateway oder DHCP-Server)
  Diese gibst du dann im browser mit "//" ein.
  Dann sollte sich eine Web-Oberfläche öffnen

hier findest du übrigens die Anleitung für den Router

 edit: laut der anleitung kommst du mit "//192.168.2.1" auf den Router


----------

